# Blindfold 5x5x5



## kemot_13 (Nov 4, 2007)

I am looking for algoritms for centers. Can you help me? plx


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2007)

Look at the how-to section of this forum, there's a tutorial about commutators.


----------

